# Picking up 23RS tomorrow!



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We are finally taking delivery of our 23RS tomorrow.....it was ordered 11 weeks ago, I was begining to wonder if we'd ever get it. This site has been so helpful, we had a pop-up camper that was very simple, so this has been a little overwhelming. I have my checklists all ready to go, hubby is taking half a day off work so we can spend some time on delivery, my only concern is that now our dealer says it will only take an hour and he put us down for the 3:00 time slot (he has someone at 2 and 4)! I told him I had a check list I wanted to go over but he didn't ask for a copy. I figure what can they do if I'm not done asking questions and looking things over at 4:00.......throw me out, I won't worry about that till I'm there.

When we ordered the Outback we had told the dealer he could do the hitch, sway, and brake controller. We knew nothing and have never used one. Then I found this site and after reading through all the posts decided we didn't like what they were going to use (especially for the price) and decided to go with the Prodigy brake control and Equalizer hitch, which we ordered ourselves through rvwholesalers.com. I called to tell him to take that portion off our order and he didn't seem very pleased....I told him this is what I do when I have too much time on my hands. If he would have gotten me the camper sooner I wouldn't have had to time to do all this research! My question is what should I expect from them? Basically he told me I would have to put it all together and hook it up, and gave me was a hitch height. We have assembled it but shouldn't they put it on? What do people do who already have equipment from a previous TT? He just made it sound like I was going to be completely on my own with the hookup, which makes me nervous....especially since they may kick me out after an hour!

Renee'


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Renee, Well if they are a good dealer they may provide some help, but I wouldn't count on much for the install since they are not making any $$$. You may want to offer to pay (last resort) for some assistance, if you have it put together I don't think you would need more than 1/2 hour of help - if that. When I moved mine, I re-read the directions, and got comfortable with the setup again. I worked into my dealer for them to install the hitch, though I helped a lot more than the first time. Basically we put on the L brackets, the hitch, adjusted (later readjusted it) and tightened everything. Following the directions, do what you can before you go and the just adjust at the dealership. You may not even need their help, but do take all the tools you'd need to make changes.

Chances are you'll already have your brake controller installed, right? Test and adjust that once you hook up, find a quiet street so you can go through the procedure.

As for the PDI, your dealer will probably stick to that 1 hour. Don't sign the acceptance until YOU are comfortable with the trailer. Even if the dealer needs to move on take your time and go through the list point by point, once your done and if everything is right then sign off. The dealer will basically give you an overview of the trailer, not a full detailed inspection - some dealers will go through that list others won't. I can't say I fault those that don't, but doesn't mean you accept the trailer on their terms. So let them go through it, then you take your time. You may want to ask for ladder so you can inspect the roof (Tom Boles list is detailed enough that you'll know what you need).

Hope you enjoy your new Outback and that the pick up and inspection goes smooth for you.


----------

